# Westgate Town Center 2 bedroom



## littlestar (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

I've got a 2 bedroom at Westgate Town Center on hold with Interval for New Years week.  From the pictures on the website, the two bedrooms look nice at this resort.  I called the front desk and they told me the 2 bedrooms at Town Center would be newer units with granite countertops, etc.   Anybody stayed in a Westgate Town Center 2 bedroom?

Thanks.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 6, 2010)

I thought it would be older unit for exchangers unless you own at Westgate.

I still liked their 2bedroom but newer units are definitely better.


----------



## ginnylbs (Nov 7, 2010)

*Was there in June*

We had two units on exchange in June and were given one of each.  They were in two different buildings. Both units were nice, but the refurbished units was really nice with darker wood cabinets and granite tops.  The older unit had white cabinets.


----------



## memereDoris (Nov 7, 2010)

We stayed at the Westgate Town Center in February in a 2 bedroom lock-off.
The rooms were very nice.  This is the first time we stayed there even though we are owners.  The only thing I didn't like was the decks being screened off.  You couldn't just walk out from your room.  Everything else about the rooms were wonderful.  

Avoid the timeshare presentation here, they are very agressive and take way too much of your time.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.      I gave this week to my boss so I'm hoping it will be decent. It's New Years week and this late in the game I felt lucky to find a 2 bedroom available.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 7, 2010)

*One of MANY reasons Wastegate is the worst*



littlestar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a 2 bedroom at Westgate Town Center on hold with Interval for New Years week.  From the pictures on the website, the two bedrooms look nice at this resort.  I called the front desk and they told me the 2 bedrooms at Town Center would be newer units with granite countertops, etc.   Anybody stayed in a Westgate Town Center 2 bedroom?
> 
> Thanks.



Yet another reason Wastegate is universally hated by owners. The money to renovate (and fix serious construction problems that should have been rejected prior to acceptance) with the barely 7 year old towers of "Town Center" are at least in part coming from the Vacation Villas (original Westgate buildings) as they admitted at the annual owners meeting in January.  Meanwhile the original buildings still have the 70's look and worn out furnishings yet the reserve money gets steered to fix the newer buildings that the developer - who is being paid big bucks to manage the resort - screwed up building.  Of course - they need to sell there and sales ALWAYS comes first. Why. Some baloney about saving interest by sharing funds that are supposed to be kept separate. When do the Villas get their share? After 20+ years it would seem the time should have come especially before the TC get redone! 

Is it legal? No but that never stops Wastegate. Is it right? Of course not but this is a criminally convicted group - laws mean nothing so why would ethics? 

Avoid them at all times if possible. And NEVER buy there for any reason.


----------



## ronman (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you're boss will really like the units.  They are large units with big screen TV's and a jacuzzi in the master bedroom.  However, tell you boss not to answer the phone and when they ask him to attend a "maintenance" meeting, tell him to tell them "no."  It's just a scam to try to sell him a week.  They are the most aggressive and rude sales people I have every encountered.  We owned there for almost 10 years and after the first visit after we bought, we never visited again because of the constant harrassment to keep buying more weeks.  We finally just gave our unit away to someone just to get it off our hands.  My wife refused to even consider trying to go there again so we just kept trading to other places.  If they do coral your boss into a meeting, just let him know that Westgate weeks are a dime a dozen and many people would just love to give them away to get away from the high maintenance costs.  

It really is a very nice resort but not worth the hassle of the sales pressure.


----------



## BevL (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, definitely warn your boss about the high pressure sales and that they are under absolutely no obligation to go and you would advise them not to.

I must concur with the general opinion.  We've done a lot of timeshare presentations over the years (no more) and this was one of the few that actually pulled out the, "I'm spending time away from my child at home to be here with you and you're wasting my time."  Mind you, we were pretty novice at the game back then. 

But yeah, their sales pressure is pretty bad.


----------

